# China Glaze United in Purpose 2012



## Dalylah (Sep 24, 2012)

China Glaze United in Purpose 2012 - Breast Cancer Awareness. So have you seen all of these pretty pinks? Any of them calling your name?





A few swatches:





Source, Used with permission

China Glaze, Exquisite





Source, Used with permission

China Glaze, Hello Gorgeous!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 25, 2012)

Beauty within and Hello gorgeous!


----------



## Generalissima (Sep 25, 2012)

Ooh I want all of those...any idea when they're coming out?


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 25, 2012)

They were said to come out in October but you can already buy them online at transdesign or head2toebeauty.


----------



## mizjmakeup (Sep 25, 2012)

*Beauty within and Live, Love, Laugh look like pretty colors!!!*

*I love China Glaze, I'd love to see them all personally when they come out.*


----------



## serena (Sep 25, 2012)

Impressive ! I can't wait to buy them right now!  hello gorgeous is my favorite ....


----------



## xoxoJannet (Sep 25, 2012)

Hello Gorgeous is so...omg...!!!


----------



## jeanarick (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm loving the first four on the bottom row.  I'm not too much of a nude polish person.  I feel like it just makes me look dead!! hahahahaha


----------



## jilleans (Sep 28, 2012)

Oooh love them!!  want them!  lol


----------

